# TF-1-11



## FutureMP101 (24 Mar 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has any info on TF-1-11. I have been hearing rumors of a reg force only tour. I have asked my chain of command and ill ive gotten is hurry up and wait. Just wondering what everyone has heard?


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Mar 2010)

I don't even think the Battlegroup has officially stood up for TF3-10 yet.... you've got a ways to go, especially since your title and post implies you're a reservist with no QL3 course. If and when they need names, end summer at the latest is probably when they'll be required, judging by the other rotos.


----------



## FutureMP101 (24 Mar 2010)

I want to be an MP eventually, im a Field Artillery Gunner presently, Fully qualified.


----------



## MikeL (24 Mar 2010)

Last I saw on the DIN from 1CMBG Commander TF 1-11 will be made up primarily of Reg Force Soldiers in the brigade. I would assume there would still be some Reservists on the roto to fill any positions 1CMBG can't fill itself. But seeing as 1-11 doesn't stand up till next year things can still change.


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Mar 2010)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Last I saw on the DIN from 1CMBG Commander TF 1-11 will be made up primarily of Reg Force Soldiers in the brigade. I would assume there would still be some Reservists on the roto to fill any positions 1CMBG can't fill itself. But seeing as 1-11 doesn't stand up till next year things can still change.


Odd.  I thought that the CLS' concept for Inf Bns was that 2 soldiers/section would come from the Primary Reserve?


----------

